# Mad Cow?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

France....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/suspected-mad-cow-case-could-put-french-beef-exports-at-risk-blmg/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Mike.

I hope the test is negative and the cow had something else. The last thing we need is the anti beef crowd getting on the soap box again.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope for the producers sake it's not BSE. That basically butchered Canada's beef market for a decade, and people still have the "mad cow" engrained into their brains. I already have an image of Dr (?) Oz making his case for not eating beef and housewives across America listening to him, cuz he apparently is infallible. Just like ol' Oprah McChubby did 20 years ago.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> I hope for the producers sake it's not BSE. That basically butchered Canada's beef market for a decade, and people still have the "mad cow" engrained into their brains. I already have an image of Dr (?) Oz making his case for not eating beef and housewives across America listening to him, cuz he apparently is infallible. Just like ol' Oprah McChubby did 20 years ago.


its crazy how much the likes of McChubby and Dr Oz have on the markets.oh you forgot the pink slime fiasco also.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea people put to much faith in the famous. If people would do more of their own thinking the world would be a better place.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> Yea people put to much faith in the famous. If people would do more of their own thinking the world would be a better place.


Think about that for a second... They are stupid enough to listen to the likes of Ofra, PBO, and whatever actor or athlete of the day says.

Not so sure them thinking for themselves is a good idea for any of us. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Lol you said it all.


----------

